# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  إستفسار حول فك شفرة balck berry

## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم ،
أريد الإستفسار من الإخوة المشرفين على قسم blackberry .
هل يمكن معرفة ان هاتف   backberry يقبل فتح الشفرة في حالت إستنفاد جميع محاولات فتح الشفرة؟
وفي حالت إستنفاد المحاولات أرجو من الخبراء الحل لفتح الشفرة ؟
أتمنى أن أكون قد شرحت المشكل 
وشكرا

----------


## fakirgsm

miracel box crack

----------

